# Albino? Or just a different species?



## Andrew (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey guys,

Ive got a mantis here, that I think may be an albino S. Limbata. The only thing that makes me think it could be a different species, is the size difference between this one and a regular limbata. Here are some pics:







This is the best pic of a size comparison that I could get(they are constantly running and jumping around :roll: ):






What do you guys think? Other than the color and size difference, they appear to be almost identical.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2005)

Those are about the same as a S. Carolina right? I've had carolinas before but never those so I don't know what colors they come in. Albinos are white and that one looks a little tan. Also not sure if insects can be albinos.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, and here is a pic of the raptoral(spelling?) arms:






They are striped, unlike the normal limbata. Perhaps a result of albinoism? Or maybe just because its a different species...

I suppose if the oothecae they lay are exactly the same, then that would prove that they are the same species.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Sep 6, 2005)

> Those are about the same as a S. Carolina right? I've had carolinas before but never those so I don't know what colors they come in. Albinos are white and that one looks a little tan. Also not sure if insects can be albinos.


Albinos are white in mammals, yes, but have you ever seen an albino python? Or lizzard? Their form of albinism is a lot different, so it is probably different in inverts too.

Orin has some albino millipedes, so yeah, its possible.

EDIT: I have never seen an S. Limbata any color other than green around here, although I think they may have a brown morph.

EDIT(again): I did some more searching, and it looks like this may be an S. Californica, not limbata, and that would make sense for its smaller size. Anyone know if S. Californica have color patterns like this?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Jolt (Sep 6, 2005)

I have seen an albino cockroach. Its wings were completely white and its body was yellowish. It was among other normal looking cockroaches.

I found a pic of one:


----------



## Jesse (Sep 6, 2005)

Not albino, just a "straw-colored morph" I think what you have are actually S. californica and they are usually green but can also be green with red, brown, straw, mottled, tan, and different combos. I am not sure what determines adult coloration in Stagmomantis spp. but green is most abundant it seems.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 6, 2005)

Awww, poop. I was hoping that it was something "special", lol. Thanks for the help.  

Im sure that the green one, at least, is limbata. According to www.bugsincyberspace.com, distinguishing features include "banded and striped yellow wings". Mine have that type of wings.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Jesse (Sep 6, 2005)

I just emailed someone who is studying both species at the University of San Diego, and asked him for some info, I'll let you know what he says (if he is kind enough to respond). You may actually get both species in your area?


----------



## DMJ (Sep 6, 2005)

That mantis is cool. I didnt know someone studied mantis there Jesse..I live in San Diego. You think I can get his contact info so I can talk to him a little?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 6, 2005)

> I just emailed someone who is studying both species at the University of San Diego, and asked him for some info, I'll let you know what he says (if he is kind enough to respond). You may actually get both species in your area?


Well, apparantly I do have both species here. Definately let me know what you find out.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Ian (Sep 7, 2005)

anyhow andrew, nice find!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Obie (Sep 7, 2005)

I have had S. californica that looked like that many times...in fact I had a wild male that just died yesterday of old age and he was the same shade. It seems to be a color morph found in S. californica, along with bright green and a couple of shades of brown. That pale whitish is by far the most common around here...followed by green. I've never raised other Stagmomantis species, so I can't say if others have it or not...


----------



## Jesse (Sep 8, 2005)

OK so I got the inside scoop on identifying the stagmomantis and what you have are 100% S. limbata. S. californica has bands on the underside of its abdomen and the wings have a dark edge and red at the ends.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 9, 2005)

That is the nicest stagmomantis i have ever seen!! very light color if it is not albino. Hope you can breed her Andrew and you may actually get a albino in her next generation :wink:


----------



## Jesse (Sep 9, 2005)

Have you guys ever seen that article online....I believe there is a link to it on terra typica, that says all the color morphs of Stagmomantis carolina that the guy has observed or heard about? It is amazing how many different color morphs some species posses.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry, I accidentally overlooked your posts  .

Thanks for the info Jesse! Thats interesting how their looks can vary so much.

And I havent seen that article..if you find it, let me know.  

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Jesse (Sep 12, 2005)

http://www.terra-typica.ch/berichte/carolina/carolina_e.htm


----------

